# PPI DEQ-230 & FRX-456



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

need new track tires....


PPI DEQ-230 & FRX-456 combo | eBay


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

it's going to sell now that the bidding has started....


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

just over 24 hours to go


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

30 mins left


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

relisted. the deadbeat winning bidder never paid.

PPI DEQ-230 & FRX-456 combo | eBay


----------

